# Cash prepping



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-02/venezuelans-are-paying-a-100-premium-for-cash

There are other good reasons to have cash on hand when SHTF. This is one reason. Similar in some ways to the Great Depression in the US as the Federal Reserve took cash out of circulation and this a shortage. Look at the return. At some point it may prove worthless and trade items are the rage but I believe cash and junk silver have their place. Gold I believe is a wealth preservation vehicle for when the crisis starts to abate.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I agree it great to have cash on hand for when the Point of Sale machines stop taking your credit card, we all need TP and dollar bills are pretty formidable.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

what he said. ^^^^ 5's, 10's and 20's will be really good to have for bad times. Not the big bills.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Cash makes a good fire-starter as well.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Cash makes a good fire-starter as well.


Haha, dryer lint works just as well.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Haha, dryer lint works just as well.


But when your dryer doesn't work after the grid goes down.................


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But when your dryer doesn't work after the grid goes down.................


That's why we should be collecting it now!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-02/venezuelans-are-paying-a-100-premium-for-cash
> 
> There are other good reasons to have cash on hand when SHTF. This is one reason. Similar in some ways to the Great Depression in the US as the Federal Reserve took cash out of circulation and this a shortage. Look at the return. At some point it may prove worthless and trade items are the rage but I believe cash and junk silver have their place. Gold I believe is a wealth preservation vehicle for when the crisis starts to abate.


I really like silver and think it is the best option for small trade during a bad shtf.

If the shtf truly how much will your paper money be worth? It is good short term before people realize hey my can of corned beef is worth more than a wheel barrel full of paper.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> That's why we should be collecting it now!


Yep.. as long as you remember dryer lint doesn't work that well for toilet paper. 
Kinda falls apart.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Cash makes a good fire-starter as well.


After the fiat Petro Dollar collapses ... a good ass wipe will be in order, huh?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> That's why we should be collecting it now!


I just collect navel lint. :vs_smirk:


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Best items for trade, not in any particular order, booze, ammo, food, possibly propane, gasoline, maybe (and I’m half kidding here) cholesterol and other meds, pain killers. IMHO

The above is based on a longer term WROL/SHTF scenario. Not a mere few months. Can’t eat money. Can’t buy off marauders. 

Just fired up my cranium so it was a stream of consciousness. If I give it more time the list would surely grow.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Yep.. as long as you remember dryer lint doesn't work that well for toilet paper.
> Kinda falls apart.


I heard tell that pine cones work!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> I heard tell that pine cones work!


NOOOOOOO!!!! :vs_shocked:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> I really like silver and think it is the best option for small trade during a bad shtf.
> 
> *If the shtf truly how much will your paper money be worth?* It is good short term before people realize hey my can of corned beef is worth more than a wheel barrel full of paper.


Depending on the situation.......the same could be said for silver & gold.

But I do think it would be good to have some of all three--cash, silver & gold.

Come to think of it......some people may be willing to trade their silver & gold and/or jewelry for food or other resources and if you're able, could benefit in the long run when their values are re-established


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Depending on the situation.......the same could be said for silver & gold.
> 
> But I do think it would be good to have some of all three--cash, silver & gold.
> 
> Come to think of it......some people may be willing to trade their silver & gold and/or jewelry for food or other resources and if you're able, could benefit in the long run when their values are re-established


That's just it... everything's situational. Having all three is good preparation. For me, silver and gold are hedges against economic/dollar collapse... and a relatively small amount of cash $$$ (20K or so) to be kept on hand for bank closures/bail-ins/capital controls.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

0rocky said:


> Best items for trade, not in any particular order, booze, ammo, food, possibly propane, gasoline, maybe (and I'm half kidding here) cholesterol and other meds, pain killers. IMHO
> 
> The above is based on a longer term WROL/SHTF scenario. Not a mere few months. Can't eat money. Can't buy off marauders.
> 
> Just fired up my cranium so it was a stream of consciousness. If I give it more time the list would surely grow.


Add to the list drums of tobacco and rolling papers, as well as whacky tobacky... some people will trade almost anything for a smoke.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

2003 Iraq. Some miss informed Soldiers some how figured they would get rich buying up Iraq bills. Not just a few for the scrape book , major piles of it. The rumor was it was of course worthless at the time and after things were back to normal it would come back in value. Well they ended up with a lot of scrape paper. 
Cash is good just make wise choices.
Silver and gold aint what it is hyped to be either. They will just take it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> Add to the list drums of tobacco and rolling papers, as well as whacky tobacky... some people will trade almost anything for a smoke.


A SHTF dealer of whacky tabacky will have plenty of business, and a long line of potential attackers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> A SHTF dealer of whacky tabacky will have plenty of business, and a long line of potential attackers.


 Pot is so easy to grow post SHTF if people have nothing better to do getting stoned will be pretty easy. Oh wait it for medical reasons not getting stoned I forgot. And of course we can make rope from it.
Post SHTf if you have anything being attacked is very likely.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Annie said:


> That's why we should be collecting it now!


I don't throw away the lint. I use the empty coffee cans to keep it in.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> I don't throw away the lint. I use the empty coffee cans to keep it in.


 But what do you store the used coffee grounds until they are need in. Coffee grounds have a lot of uses.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a stainless steel pail with lid. They get composted.

I have a lot more coffee grounds than I do dryer lint.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But when your dryer doesn't work after the grid goes down.................


You don't save all your dryer lint? LOL We store a lil to help light the fireplace. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Twenty bucks a week into the local stash for at least the past 20 years with no "withdrawals" (yet). 
Pretty easy way to save without relying on a bank.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Deflation seems impossible to me. Which is why I guess we 
should fear it. Our government would suffer more then we 
would if they deflated the US Dollar. Think about that; debt
is the worst thing in deflation. With $20 trillion in debt the
country would be crushed if we deflated. Inflation makes that
debt easy to pay off. Devalue is to inflate not deflate. If 
they devalued the dollar 50% our cost of goods doubles, wages
double, and the debt his half as much.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Annie said:


> Haha, dryer lint works just as well.





Back Pack Hack said:


> But when your dryer doesn't work after the grid goes down.................





Annie said:


> That's why we should be collecting it now!


Wow I have a gold mine! I wonder if belly button lint will work as well, it doesn't need power.

*Rancher*


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mrs. Spork said:


> You don't save all your dryer lint? LOL We store a lil to help light the fireplace. :tango_face_grin:


I don't 'save' it. I have a small trash bin in the laundry room I toss it in that gets emptied........... oh................ _once a year_.


----------

